# Gaming-PC Konfiguration Tipps



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

So ich hab mir hier mal einen neuen PC zusammengestellt, da ich bislang immer auch einem Laptop gespielt habe. Natürlich kann man aus so etwas nicht viel rausholen und deshalb soll es gleich was gscheit's sein. So hier mal meine Konfig.

*Prozessor: * i5 3570K
*Grafikkarte: * Entweder eine 7970 oder eine GTX 680
*Arbeitsspeicher: * 16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance blau DDR3 1600 MHz CL9
*Motherboard: * Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
*Prozessorkühler: * Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)
*Netzteil: * be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 10 550W
*HDD: * Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
*SSD: * Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
*Laufwerk: * LG GH24NS Retail
*Gehäuse: * CM Storm Enforcer

*Monitor: * 21 - 23 Zoll 144hz Monitor
*Soundkarte: * ASUS Xonar DSX PCI-Express
*WLAN: * Asus USB-N13 Wlan USB Stick
*Dämmung: * Dämmungsmatten be quiet! Universal f. Midi-Tower, Stoffvlies
*Betriebssystem: * Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit
*Office: * Office 2010 Home and Business

Hab ich was vergessen  ... Ich würde mich über Verbesserungsvorschläge und Tipps freuen. Zudem freue ich mich auf Vorschläge für GraKa und Monitor für das gute Stück .

Mfg
FakZion


----------



## Razier (13. April 2013)

Bitte ausfüllen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*

Bis maximal 2300 Euro

*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
*
Monitor, Betriebssystem, Soundkarte, Office und Gehäusedämmung.

*3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)*

Nein :/

*4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

Selbst zusammengestellt aber von Hardwareversand zusammengebaut

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?*

Nein (Welchen Monitor nehmen 21 - 23 Zoll)

*6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)*

Ziemlich alles was neu ist und Hobby mäßig Animationen in Cinema 4D und After Effects sowie Videobearbeitung in Adobe Premiere Pro CS6.

*7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*

Ja wahrscheinlich schon!

*8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?*

Ich weiß noch nicht genau welche GraKa und welchen Monitor ich nehmen sollte.


----------



## Makalar (13. April 2013)

Mein Vorschlag:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bildschirm:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HWV verbaut nur Kühler bis 400g, größere müsstest du selber verbauen 
Bei deinem Budget könntest du auch eine 690 nehmen:
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (04G-P4-2690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Healrox (13. April 2013)

Willst dir echt die Arbeit mit Dämmmatten machen? Bei dem Budget würde ich eiher bei den fertig gedämmten Gamercases schauen.


----------



## Razier (13. April 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Bildschirm:
> ...


 
Die Konfig ist .
Bei der GTX 690 hat Nvidia die Mikroruckler stark eingedämmt.


----------



## Heretic (13. April 2013)

Bzgl Startpost:
Ansich ist die zusammelstellung eigendlich ganz ok.

Was du beim Motherboard haben musst und willst musst du selbst wissen bzgl S-ATA anschlüße usb 3 usw.
Bei Ram müssens keine 16GB sein. Da würden auch erstmal 8 reichen , die du dann später aufstocken könntest. 4 Ram Bänke sind ja da.

Wenn der Monitor auf mit 1080p läuft isses fast egal ob 680 oder 7970 , bei höherer Auflösung definitiv die 7970.
Preis leistungstechnisch ist eigenldich die 7970 von AMD aktuell besser aufgestellt. 
Ganz besonders , wenn du noch bei einem Shop bestellst der am NeverSettlePacket teilnimmt. 
Dann bekommst du aktuell 2 Spiele Umsonst als dankeschön oben drauf (2 Aus 3 : Crysis 3 , Bioshock infinite , Tomb Rider)

Bei der Frage welche Karte genau. Rate ich zu den Modellen: Asus DC2 (eigendlich mit die beste Kühlung aufn Markt) , Gigabyte Windforce 3X. Ansonsten sind noch die Sapphire und VTX3D Kühlungstechnisch gut (Aber nur die Modelle mit 2 Lüftern nicht die mit 1Radiallüfter !).

Da CPU und GPU recht Kühl und leise laufen. Würde ich mir das mit der Dämmung auch mal überlegen. Die ist nicht zwangsläufig nötig.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Makalar (13. April 2013)

Razier schrieb:


> Bei der GTX 690 hat Nvidia die Mikroruckler stark eingedämmt.


 
Ja, und das P/L Verhältnis ist auch besser als bei der Titan.
Ich habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich dieses NT nehmen würde wenn es die 690 werden sollte:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Razier (13. April 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Wenn der Monitor auf mit 1080p läuft isses fast egal ob 680 oder 7970 , bei höherer Auflösung definitiv die 7970.
> Preis leistungstechnisch ist eigenldich die 7970 von AMD aktuell besser aufgestellt.



Wenn Nvidia dann die GTX 670!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. April 2013)

Bei über 2000 Moneten Budget sind wohl 100 Euro für den Zusammenbau von zum Beispiel MindFactory drin.


----------



## Razier (13. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Bei über 2000 Moneten Budget sind wohl 100 Euro für den Zusammenbau von zum Beispiel MindFactory drin.


 
Man müsste vergleichen um zu sehen was sinnvoller ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. April 2013)

Warum vergleichen ? Mit was denn ? HWV verbaut den Kühler nicht.


----------



## Razier (13. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Warum vergleichen ? Mit was denn ? HWV verbaut den Kühler nicht.


 
Da hast du recht! Dann bei MF.


----------



## Legacyy (13. April 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Bildschirm:
> LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Konfig ist super, wie eigentlich immer 
 Bei dem Budget würd ich auch die 690 mit einplanen


----------



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Bei über 2000 Moneten Budget sind wohl 100 Euro für den Zusammenbau von zum Beispiel MindFactory drin.



Ja ich lass das ganze vermutlich auch bei Hardwareversand zusammenbasteln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

Bei der Karte vielleicht eine von diesen Modellen


----------



## Razier (13. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei der Karte vielleicht eine von diesen Modellen


 
Lieber ein normale 7970 und dann per Afterburner übertakten. Das sollte jeder schaffen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. April 2013)

Ich habe zu spät realisiert, dass es hier noch einen anderen Thread gibt (lesen sollte man können)  

Mein Post nochmal:

In diesem Fall würde ich dir eine dieser 7970 empfehlen. (die Gigabyte hat aber eine Gelockte VCore) 
Ich würde von denen aber aufgrund der momentanen Preislage die Sapphire hervorheben


----------



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich habe zu spät realisiert, dass es hier noch einen anderen Thread gibt (lesen sollte man können)
> 
> Mein Post nochmal:
> 
> ...



In diesem Fall sollte ich also diese nehmen Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (11197-01-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Makalar (13. April 2013)

Die Sapphire ist sehr gut


----------



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

Du meinst die OC Edition oder? Ist die Gigabyte nix?

Mfg


----------



## Schoxy (13. April 2013)

Das mit dem OC kannste bei Hardwareversand vergessen wenn die dir das zusammen bauen sollen, die bauen keine anderen Kühler außer den Boxed ein, weil denen das zu heiß ist mit dem Versand, ich wollte da auch mal eine PC zusammenstellung ordern.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. April 2013)

Ich finde der Preis der OC Edition steht in keinem Verhältnis, aber das ist nur meine Ansicht.


----------



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

Schoxy schrieb:


> Das mit dem OC kannste bei Hardwareversand vergessen wenn die dir das zusammen bauen sollen, die bauen keine anderen Kühler außer den Boxed ein, weil denen das zu heiß ist mit dem Versand, ich wollte da auch mal eine PC zusammenstellung ordern.


 
Wo sollte ich dann deiner Meinung nach Zusammenbauen lassen?

Mfg


----------



## Schoxy (13. April 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Wo sollte ich dann deiner Meinung nach Zusammenbauen lassen?
> 
> Mfg


 
vll. bei One.de bzw. XMX oder bei einem anderen Shop wo du konfigurieren kannst. Da gibt es einige, schau mal auf Google.


----------



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

Und bei One geht das alles ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

One hat aber ab Werk seltsame Konfigs und ein umstricken wird teuer auch hatte man schon öfters mal gelesen in der Vergangenheit das die eher Rechner zusammenzimmern. Ich würde da schon bei HWV bleiben


----------



## Schoxy (13. April 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Und bei One geht das alles ?



also bei One hast du vorgefertigte Builds die du anpassen kannst, bei xmx (Untersegment von One.de) bekommst du das dann sogar mit OC und Garantie. Das mit den Custom Kühler geht.


----------



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

Ja aber ich kann das Mainboard bei XMX nicht wählen


----------



## Schoxy (13. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> One hat aber ab Werk seltsame Konfigs und ein umstricken wird teuer auch hatte man schon öfters mal gelesen in der Vergangenheit das die eher Rechner zusammenzimmern. Ich würde da schon bei HWV bleiben


 
aber da bauen die keine Custom-Kühler ein, das muss man dann selber einbauen. Und weil sich Fakzion das zusammenbauen lassen wollte, weiß nicht ob er es sich zutraut


----------



## blazin255 (13. April 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Wo sollte ich dann deiner Meinung nach Zusammenbauen lassen?
> 
> Mfg


 
Alternate.de kostet zwar alles 10 euro mehr aber lohnt aber kostet auch 100 euro der zusammenbau ,aber die bauen top zusammen alles passend und so wie es sein soll


----------



## Schoxy (13. April 2013)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Alternate.de kostet zwar alles 10 euro mehr aber lohnt aber kostet auch 100 euro der zusammenbau ,aber die bauen top zusammen alles passend und so wie es sein soll


 
das geht natürlich auch


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. April 2013)

Alternate ist echt sau teuer, aber besser als ONE ist es auf jeden fall


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

Schoxy schrieb:


> aber da bauen die keine Custom-Kühler ein, das muss man dann selber einbauen. Und weil sich Fakzion das zusammenbauen lassen wollte, weiß nicht ob er es sich zutraut



Es sollte doch im Bekanntenkreis jemand sein der sich das zutraut oder man geht zum PC Dealer um die Ecke und drückt den ein paar Taler in die Hand. 
Wenn man in etwa die Hardwarepreise von HWV und Alternate als Beispiel vergleicht könnte man von der Ersparnis sogar jemanden einfliegen lassen


----------



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

Hmm also wen die bei Hardwareversand den von mir bevorzugten Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)-Prozessorkühler und das Netzteil nicht einbauen weil es zu schwer ist dann werd ich wohl zu alternate


----------



## Softy (13. April 2013)

Du kannst auch mal schauen, ob hier jemand aus Deiner Nähe dabei ist, der Dir beim Zusammenschustern helfen könnte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mal schauen, ob hier jemand aus Deiner Nähe dabei ist, der Dir beim Zusammenschustern helfen könnte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


 
Blöd dass ich aus Österreich komm und weit und breit keiner der Hilfen in meiner Nähe ist


----------



## FakZion (13. April 2013)

Wie ist das alles eigentlich so bei Mindfactory?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

Ich kann über den Laden nicht klagen, nur was den Zusammenbau angeht kann ich nix sagen als notorischer Bastler


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Okay ... ich glaub dieser Konfigurator dürfte ganz gut sein ATELCO Computer - Startseite .. Hat mit dieser Seite schon jemand erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Legacyy (14. April 2013)

Atelco ist teuer...
Ich würd bei Mindfactory bleiben. Zusammenbau ist da auch immer sehr gut


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Und wird bei denen auch alles eingeschraubt? Bei Atelco wird zum Beispiel der GPU-Kühler nicht eingeschraubt weil er schwer ist und bei Hardwareversand soll das Netzteil nicht eingebaut werden (angeblich)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2013)

Das ein Netzteil nicht verbaut wird wäre mir äußerst neu, das Gehäuse könnte man bei euch durch die Berge treten und das NT wäre immer noch drin . Größere CPU Kühler werden dort nicht verbaut bei HWV


----------



## Legacyy (14. April 2013)

Bei Mindfactory wurde selbt mein Mugen 2 mit seinen 870g eingebaut. War auch sehr gut geschützt


----------



## Softy (14. April 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Blöd dass ich aus Österreich komm und weit und breit keiner der Hilfen in meiner Nähe ist



Hier sind einige Österreicher mit in der Liste: Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory wurde selbt mein Mugen 2 mit seinen 870g eingebaut. War auch sehr gut geschützt


 
Und das Netzteil auch? Dann wirds wohl Mindfactory ... Gibt es dort sowas ähnliches wie einen Pick-Up Service wie bei HWV?

Mfg


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hier sind einige Österreicher mit in der Liste: Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]


 
Hmm leider ist da auch niemand dabei ...


----------



## Softy (14. April 2013)

Das Netzteil wird natürlich auch eingebaut 

Hier steht was für den Fall einer Reklamation aus dem Ausland: Reklamation und Gewhrleistung -> Reklamation und Widerruf -> Info-Center


----------



## Legacyy (14. April 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Und das Netzteil auch? Dann wirds wohl Mindfactory ... Gibt es dort sowas ähnliches wie einen Pick-Up Service wie bei HWV?
> 
> Mfg



Natürlich wird das Netzteil verbaut, die haben sogar die Kabel sehr schön verlegt


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das Netzteil verbaut, die haben sogar die Kabel sehr schön verlegt



Dann hab ich wohl meine Seite gefunden )


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Welche 680er wäre sonst empfehlenswert .. Ich weiß noch nicht wirklich welche GraKa ich rein tue


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. April 2013)

Eine GTX680 ist zu teuer für ihre geringe Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur GTX670.


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Es sollte halt was gutes sein da auch viel Budget da ist ...


----------



## Softy (14. April 2013)

Hier eine Performanceübersicht: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Ist hier bei SLI gemeint, dass Titan's verbaut wurden? ... Wenn es eine Titan werden sollte weiß ich aber nicht welche und vorallem wie es mit den Mikrorucklern ist..

Mfg


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hier eine Performanceübersicht: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


 
Außerdem bräuchte ich dann noch ne GraKa-Kühlung?


----------



## Makalar (14. April 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Ist hier bei SLI gemeint, dass Titan's verbaut wurden? ... Wenn es eine Titan werden sollte weiß ich aber nicht welche und vorallem wie es mit den Mikrorucklern ist..
> 
> Mfg


 
Die Titan hat doch nur Chip, also auch keine Mikroruckler 
Außerdem hat sie ein eher schlechtes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. April 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Außerdem bräuchte ich dann noch ne GraKa-Kühlung?


 
Die Kühlung der Titan ist in Ordnung, wenns richtig leise werden soll, würde ich jedoch nen anderen Kühler drauf schrauben...




Makalar schrieb:


> Die Titan hat doch nur Chip, also auch keine Mikroruckler
> Außerdem hat sie ein eher schlechtes P/L Verhältnis.


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz: Die Titan wird durch Treiberupdates sicherlich noch ne Stufe schneller werden. Außerdem ist sie für Multimonitoring extrem interessant und P/L mäßig gar nicht mehr so schlecht.
In Regionen unterhalb von 5760x1080 stimme ich dir jedoch zu, da ist die P/L wirklich schlecht.


----------



## Razier (14. April 2013)

Also die Titan ist die Karte mit dem miesesten P/L.
Wenn man tausend Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt würde ich die GTX 690 empfehlen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. April 2013)

Ich werf mal ein powercolor hd 7950 v2 crossfire in den raum. So stark wie ne titan, aber fast die hälfte günstiger. Nachteil: Mikroruckler


----------



## Softy (14. April 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ich werf mal ein powercolor hd 7950 v2 crossfire in den raum. So stark wie ne titan, aber fast die hälfte günstiger. Nachteil: Mikroruckler



Hä?  Die HD7950 hat Mikroruckler und ist so schnell wie eine Titan? Was hast denn Du gefrühstückt?


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Kann man die Mikroruckler nicht ausmerzen ... Ist die Gigabyte Windforce 7970 OC nichts


----------



## Makalar (14. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hä?  Die HD7950 hat Mikroruckler und ist so schnell wie eine Titan? Was hast denn Du gefrühstückt?


 
Er meint wahrscheinlich, dass 2 7950 halb so teuer wie ne Titan sind, und Mikroruckler weils CF ist


----------



## Softy (14. April 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Kann man die Mikroruckler nicht ausmerzen ... Ist die Gigabyte Windforce 7970 OC nichts



Mikroruckler wird es bei Dual Grafikkarten immer geben. Am besten ist es derzeit bei der GTX 690 gelöst: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Man kann auch mit dem Framelimiter gegen Mikruckler vorgehen, ist aber etwas umständlich.

Die Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce ist auch prima, die Spannung ist afaik aber gelockt.  Ich würde daher diese kaufen: http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-hd-7970-11197-11-40g-a834194.html


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Dann werd ich die in der OC-Edition nehmen ... Brauch ich hier noch einen Gpu-Kühler oder is die von der Kühlung her in Ordnung?

Mfg


----------



## Softy (14. April 2013)

Der Kühler ist schon sehr gut, da brauchst Du keinen anderen.


----------



## Makalar (14. April 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Dann werd ich die in der OC-Edition nehmen ... Brauch ich hier noch einen Gpu-Kühler oder is die von der Kühlung her in Ordnung?
> 
> Mfg


 
Der Kühler der Sapphire ist völlig ausreichend 

Edit: zu lahm


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Ich werd aber dann doch eine von Gigabyte nehmen


----------



## Legacyy (14. April 2013)

ICh rate lieber zu Sapphire, die Gigabyte ist 

Die Sapphire ist günstiger, nicht gelockt und daher einfach besser.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hä?  Die HD7950 hat Mikroruckler und ist so schnell wie eine Titan? Was hast denn Du gefrühstückt?


 
Er schrieb doch extra "CrossFire" 

@TE: Bei der GigaByte ist afaik die VCore gelocked.


----------



## FakZion (14. April 2013)

Und welche Sapphire sollte es dann werden? Da gibs ja auch viele (Möglicherweise bitte einen Mindfactory-Link  )


----------



## Softy (14. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Er schrieb doch extra "CrossFire"



Ups. Ich glaube, das hat er nachträglich reineditiert 

@topic

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p813023/pid/geizhals


----------



## FakZion (21. April 2013)

Okay ich hab hier nochmal meine aktuelle Konfig.: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207df0b62f5f8b2d7d62d820305b7082f549f52ca5c0

Mfg
FakZion


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

1. Brauchst du so ein teures board?
2. Ein 850 Watt Netzteil? Willst du damit auch noch den Kühlschrank betreiben?
3. Beim RAM kannst du sparen.


----------



## FakZion (21. April 2013)

1. Ich meine das Board ist ganz gut aber ich freue mich natürlich über Vorschläge 
2. Falls ich mir mal eine andere GraKa zulege (in einem Jahr vielleicht) brauch ich dann eben kein neues Netzteil
3. Den RAM werde ich nehmen )


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. April 2013)

beim ram kannst du Noch mehr sparen


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

1. Das board was du willst ist abhängig von der Ausstattung die du brauchst. Normaler Weise reicht das Z77X UD3.
2. Was für eine Grafikkarte braucht denn deiner Meinung nach ein 850 Watt Netzteil? 
3. Die Ares kann ich bestens empfehlen.


----------



## FakZion (21. April 2013)

Sollte ich besser einen i7 nehmen (rendern und schneiden)


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

Das musst du wissen. Wenn du meinst dass du einen i7 brauchst dann kauf ihn dir.
Nimm aber das P10 mit 550 Watt. Das reicht auch noch in 5 Jahren.


----------



## Icedaft (21. April 2013)

Selbst für SLI/Crossfire reicht ein Netzteil mit 650 bis max. 750W aus. Dann lieber eine größere 840er mit 250 oder 500Gb nehmen, da hat man mehr von.


----------



## max00 (21. April 2013)

Bzw. würd ich evtl. eine SSD840 Pro anstatt der "normalen" 840er nehmen und dafür am Netzteil (und evtl. am Mainboard) sparen.

Edit:
Und Windoofs 7 solltest du bei weitem günstiger bekommen! --> Systembuilder Version Link

Edit2:
Irgendwo im Thread hab ich gelesen, dass du aus Österreich bist --> du könntest evtl. bei E-Tec bestellen - gute Preise (für österr. Verhältnisse) und der Zusammenbau passt auch sehr gut!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. April 2013)

Am mainboard/netzteil zu sparen, um eine ssd zu kaufen, die nicht wirklich besser ist als die basic, ist eine ganz miese idee


----------



## FakZion (21. April 2013)

max00 schrieb:


> Bzw. würd ich evtl. eine SSD840 Pro anstatt der "normalen" 840er nehmen und dafür am Netzteil (und evtl. am Mainboard) sparen.
> 
> Edit:
> Und Windoofs 7 solltest du bei weitem günstiger bekommen! --> Systembuilder Version Link
> ...



Ich werd das ganze zusammen mit einem Kumpel zusammenbauen


----------



## Legacyy (21. April 2013)

Windows würd ich eher hier bestellen:
Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit SP1 Deutsch Vollversion Win Pro | eBay


----------



## FakZion (21. April 2013)

Passt die Grafikkarte eigentlich? Mir kommt vor andere 7970er haben einen höheren Chiptakt


----------



## Icedaft (21. April 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Am mainboard/netzteil zu sparen, um eine ssd zu kaufen, die nicht wirklich besser ist als die basic, ist eine ganz miese idee


 
Ich habe ja nicht gesagt er solle ein Noname Netzteil nehmen, ein Dark Power Pro 10 mit 650/750W würden es auch tun, ebenso wie das Z77X UD3H ja wohl kein schlechtes Board ist. Die 840er Basic mit 250/500Gb haben derzeit das beste Preis/Gb-Verhältnis - so what?


----------



## soth (21. April 2013)

Es ging wohl eher um die Aussage von max, er soll doch die 840 Pro nehmen und am Netzteil und Mainboard sparen...


----------



## Icedaft (21. April 2013)

O.K. Das wäre wirklich Blödsinn.


----------



## FakZion (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hab von vielen Seiten noch gehört, dass der Kühler schlecht ist. Ist mein CPU-Kühler wirklich so schlecht?

Mfg


----------



## Softy (1. Mai 2013)

Welchen Kühler meinst Du? Den Macho? Der ist doch super


----------



## Legacyy (1. Mai 2013)

Welchen Kühler meinst du, den Macho?


----------



## FakZion (1. Mai 2013)

Jop ... auserdem soll auch be Quiet nicht das wahre sein laut einigen anderen Beiträgen


----------



## Legacyy (1. Mai 2013)

Wo liest du denn so nen Mist?


----------



## FakZion (1. Mai 2013)

Ich schau ob ich den Post noch im Verlauf finde


----------



## FakZion (1. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gleich die erste Antwort!


----------



## Legacyy (1. Mai 2013)

Das ist aber URALT


----------



## Softy (1. Mai 2013)

"Damals" hatte Threshold ja recht. Heute stimmt das aber nicht mehr


----------



## FakZion (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hab noch eine frage: Kann ich bei dem Netztel eigentlich noch eine 2. gleiche graka reintun?


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2013)

Beim P10 750W geht das, dem P10 liegt ja auch Multi GPU
Bei einem E9 würde ich das eher nicht machen, das ist nicht dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## FakZion (17. Mai 2013)

Danke ... geht das auch vom Mainboard aus


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2013)

Ja klar, das würde auch mit nem Z77X UD3H funktionieren. Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum du das UD5 brauchst


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

Weil das UD5 6x USB 3 Intern hat.


----------



## FakZion (17. Mai 2013)

Und auserdem ist es ja schon bestellt also  ....ist eseig kompliziert einen Prozessor auszutauschen ...


----------



## Chrissi (17. Mai 2013)

Nein garnicht kompliziert. Ist bei den meisten Mainboards sogar eine bebilderte Anleitung dabei.
Einfach den kleinen Hebel neben dem Sockel hochmachen. Dann kannst du die Haterung öffnen. CPU vorsichtig herausnehmen. Alte Wärmeleitpaste abmachen, neue drauf. CPU auf neues Board setzten, Hebe wieder zu. Fertig.


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2013)

CPU halt nur am Rand anfassen und kein Kontakte berühren (Fett leitet halt nicht wirklich)


----------



## petred (17. Mai 2013)

mein Vorschlag Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2013)

petred schrieb:


> mein Vorschlag Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Der TE hat schon bestellt


----------



## RaYzz (17. Mai 2013)

Was wurde denn bestellt ???


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2013)

Einfach mal lesen. Steht ein paar Seiten weiter hinten


Spoiler






FakZion schrieb:


> Okay ich hab hier nochmal meine aktuelle Konfig.:   https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207df0b62f5f8b2d7d62d820305b7082f549f52ca5c0
> 
> Mfg
> FakZion





Aber ganz genau weis das keiner. Welches Netzteil hast du denn jetzt genau genommen?


----------



## FakZion (17. Mai 2013)

das 850 watt falls ich doch mal cf betreiben möchte


----------



## FakZion (17. Mai 2013)

https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...220b496faa2c2d2cea865136783313bef61f6af3739e4 Hier ist meine Konfig.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Mai 2013)

Na ja, mal abgesehen davon, das das Netzteil selbst für SLI/Crossfire um 200W überdimensioniert ist, keine schlechte Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

Ein 850 Watt Netzteil?
Was planst du? eine Beheizbare Tastatur?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2013)

Nimm ein 480w, das reicht für single GPU 
Der Rest passt.


----------



## FakZion (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hab schon bestellt ... Ich werd es jetzt dann so belassen weil ich nicht wieder 2 Wochen warten möchte, bis ich meinen Pc nutzen kann


----------



## FakZion (17. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein 850 Watt Netzteil?
> Was planst du? eine Beheizbare Tastatur?


 
Wäre garkeine blöde Idee


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Wäre garkeine blöde Idee


 
Dann darfst du dir aber anhören was für ein weichei du bist solange du keine Frau bist


----------



## FakZion (18. Mai 2013)

...  reichen die 16 gb ram denn ich mach auch aftereffects arbeiten, photoshop und musikbearbeitung


----------



## ich111 (18. Mai 2013)

Locker, mehr brauchst du nicht
Fürs Spielen hätten 8GB leicht gereicht


----------



## FakZion (18. Mai 2013)

Und wie ist das mit der graka ... die reicht auch fuer alles oder?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Und wie ist das mit der graka ... die reicht auch fuer alles oder?


 
Das kannst nur du wissen denn nur du kennst deinen Anspruch.


----------



## FakZion (18. Mai 2013)

also fuer bf3, cod, bf4 , crysis 3 usw auf ultra ... oder dann doch eher cf?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Mai 2013)

crysis 3 auf ultra mit 60fps benötigt zum beispiel ne titan. oder eben 2 hd 7950


----------



## godfather22 (18. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> oder eben 2 hd 7950



Aber nichtmal die schaffen das @stock durchgängig mit 60fps. @1,15GHz läuft das dann, bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## FakZion (20. Mai 2013)

kann man eig irgendwann später noch lüftersteuerung und eine 2. SSD reinklatschen?


----------



## Adi1 (20. Mai 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> kann man eig irgendwann später noch lüftersteuerung und eine 2. SSD reinklatschen?


 
Ja sicher, warum denn nicht .


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

Klar kann man das später nachrüsten, aber es lohnt sich dann eher eine große SSD, statt 2 kleine zu kaufen.


----------



## Heretic (20. Mai 2013)

Klar. Warum nicht ?

Bei der Lueftersteuerung musste nur die luefter vom mobo abziehen umd da dran
Die ssd einfach anschliesen die wird als 2 laufwerk erkannt.
. Sonst nix.


----------



## FakZion (20. Mai 2013)

okay danke ... derzeit hab ich nicht das geld eind 500 gb ssd reinzutun deshalb werde ich spaeter noch eine nachrüsten ... welche lüftersteuerungen wären empfehlenswert


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

Ich habe  diese hier . Bin rundherum zufrieden. Man kann 6 Kanäle und Temperaturen auslesen und steuern. Gibts auch mit weniger, wenn einem 6 zu viel sind.


----------



## FakZion (20. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ist das die hier

Edit: ist blöd mit dem handy


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

Ja genau. Das ist die Richtige.


----------



## FakZion (20. Mai 2013)

dann bestell ich die mal  ... hab ich noch irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## FakZion (22. Mai 2013)

Sorry falls ich hier nochmal störe aber ich hab den Monitor noch nicht mitbestellt und mach in den Ferien einen Job damit ich mir dann einen schönen 27 Zoll Monitor kaufen kann ... Welche sind da empfehlenswert?


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2013)

Als Monitor zum Spielen wäre dieser hier meine erste Wahl : ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

Auch jener ist sehr empfehlenswert: http://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2713hm-a808420.html


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2013)

Zum Zocken finde ich 120 oder 144 Hz wichtiger als ein IPS-Panel. Außerdem ist für WQHD-Auflösung  eine hohe Grafikkartenleistung Pflicht. Unter einer GTX Titan oder GTX 690 würde ich da nicht anfangen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Zum Zocken finde ich 120 oder 144 Hz wichtiger als ein IPS-Panel. Außerdem ist für WQHD-Auflösung  eine hohe Grafikkartenleistung Pflicht. Unter einer GTX Titan oder GTX 690 würde ich da nicht anfangen.



Deshalb träumt fast jeder von ips panels mit 120/144hz 

Aber du hast recht


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Deshalb träumt fast jeder von ips panels mit 120/144hz


 
Ich frage mich wo die bleiben?


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2013)

Ich vermute mal, dass es technisch nicht ganz einfach ist, die Bandbreite von DVI, HDMI oder DP ist vermutlich zu klein. Außerdem dürfte die Nachfrage insgesamt recht gering sein, denn wer außer Hardcore Zockern sollte sich so einen Monitor kaufen


----------



## soth (23. Mai 2013)

Es ist eher technisch nur sehr schwer/nicht machbar IPS Panel mit solch kurzen Schaltzeiten herzustellen, die Bandbreite des Displayports wäre aber ausreichend für 2560x1600@120fps.


----------



## FakZion (24. Mai 2013)

So alles ist da bis auf das Gehäuse das auch morgen vorraussichtlich nicht kommen wird ... Am Sonntag soll dann mein Kumpel kommen um mit mir den PC zusammen stellen ... Sollte ich mal alles mit ihm zusammenbauen, installieren und dann alles wieder auseinander nehmen, dass ich es unter der Woche wieder zusammen setzen könnte?


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2013)

Ja, warum nicht? Ein bisschen Übung schadet nie


----------



## FakZion (25. Mai 2013)

Ich muss dann aber nichts mehr konfiguriren oser so?


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2013)

Du musst im BIOS ggf. die Bootreihenfolge einstellen, dann kannst Du Windows installieren.


----------



## FakZion (25. Mai 2013)

ja aber wenn ich morgen schon win7 installier und dannach nochmal :/ ?


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2013)

Achso, dann musst Du Windows nicht nochmal installieren


----------



## FakZion (25. Mai 2013)

also dann einfach am dienstag wahrscheinlich alles anstecken und loszocken ?


----------



## acyro (25. Mai 2013)

Alles zusammenbauen, starten > Spaß haben. 

Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Maschine.


----------



## FakZion (25. Mai 2013)

danke )


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2013)

Von mir auch viel Spaß 

Für welchen Monitor hast Du Dich jetzt entschieden?


----------



## FakZion (25. Mai 2013)

garkeinen noch ... machen 120 hz viel beim zocken aus


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Mir ist ein guter Schirm wichtiger.


----------



## MrPsyco (25. Mai 2013)

60Hz vs 144Hz in 240FPS Slow Motion - YouTube

Asus VG278HE 144hz Monitor - YouTube

Musst du entschieden ob du den Unterschied siehst und es dich stört oder nicht.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2013)

Für schnelle Spiele ist ein 120/144Hz Monitor schon erste Sahne, da würde ich auf ein IPS Panel scheißen


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> da würde ich auf ein IPS Panel scheißen


 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2013)

Ja, was denn?  Beim Zocken halte ich meinen Kopf still und hole mir keinen runter, nur weil ich aus 10° schräger Perspektive keine Farbverfälschung habe


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

Dafür kann ich die Pr0ns aber problemlos sehen wenn sich meine Frau vor mir hinkniet.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2013)

Tja, siehste mal. Ich brauche keine Pr0ns, wenn meine Frau vor mir kniet  Aber in Deinem Fall ist ein IPS-Panel dann schon empfehlenswert  Auch wenn bei schnellen Sequenzen 120Hz vorteilhaft wären


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

Ich bin über 40. Schnelle Sequenzen überfordern mich.


----------



## FakZion (27. Mai 2013)

So wir bauen gerade zusammen sber haben ein Problem ... Wenn wir einschalten geht alles 1-2 Sekunden und dann ist aber wieder vorbei ... Woran kann das liegen


----------



## Duvar (27. Mai 2013)

Überprüf nochmal alle Steckverbindungen, vllt ist das was zu sanft "eingeführt" worden^^ zB die Mainboardversorgung.


----------



## FakZion (27. Mai 2013)

Kannn das auch am Ram liegen


----------



## ich111 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mal beim Netzteil anfangen. Hast du ein anderes zum Testen da?


----------



## FakZion (27. Mai 2013)

Ok nun scheint es zu funktionieren ... Passt der Kühler so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich111 (27. Mai 2013)

Normalerweise ja, mach aber auch mal ein Foto von der Rückseite vom Mainboard

Die Kabel kann man übrigens noch schöner verlegen (in dem Kabelmanagmentspalt vom Gehäuse), Festplatten/SSDs würde ich so montieren, dass die Kabel nach hinten zeigen

Jetzt solltest du ins Bios/UEFI und schauen ob Sata auf AHCI steht und ggf. von IDE auf AHCI ändern


----------



## FakZion (28. Mai 2013)

Mein PC ist jetzt sehr sehr laut ... Was sollte ich da machen ?


----------



## Duvar (28. Mai 2013)

Wieviele Lüfter hast du nun im Gehäuse?
Grafikkarte und CPU Kühler sollten recht leise sein, es sei denn du lässt die Grafikkarte mit 100% in der Lüftersteuerung laufen.
Lokalisiere mal was genau nun laut ist, ich vermute mal, dass es der riesige Frontlüfter ist.
Bezüglich der Gehäuselüfter kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, würd auf Anhieb sagen, entweder langsamer drehen lassen oder gegen nen leiseren Lüfter austauschen.

Kannst wenn du magst auch mal googlen bezüglich dieser Problematik, vllt hilft dir auch dieser Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/207989-cm-storm-enforcer-neue-luefter.html


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2013)

Vermutlich dreht der CPU-Kühlerlüfter volles Rohr, den kannst Du im BIOS oder über eine Software, die beim Board dabei ist runterregeln (Gigabyte EasyTune).


----------



## FakZion (28. Mai 2013)

auf wieviel sollte ich den runterregeln?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2013)

So, dass die Temperaturen unter Last (z.B. Prime95) nicht über 70°C gehen. Solange Du nicht übertaktest, kannst Du den Macho sehr weit runterregeln, der langweilt sich eh nur mit einer CPU @stock.


----------



## FakZion (28. Mai 2013)

hab auf 4 ghz übertaktet und die gpu auf 1050 Mhz. geht da noch mehr?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2013)

Da dürfte schon noch was gehen, aber ich würde mich erstmal mit der Lüftersteuerung und den Temperaturen auseinandersetzen. In der Praxis merkst Du eh keinen Unterschied, ob die CPU oder Grafikkarte mit ein paar Hundert MHz mehr laufen.


----------



## FakZion (28. Mai 2013)

Werd ich daheim dann machen ... Hab da noch ne Frage: Ich hatte dann noch ein wenig Kabel verlegt und dann waren  waren anscheinend die S-ATA Kabel anders und ich durfte neu installieren .... Kann das sein?


----------



## blautemple (28. Mai 2013)

Hast du vllt. ausversehen von AHCI auf IDE im Bios umgestellt ?


----------



## FakZion (28. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube nicht


----------



## Duvar (28. Mai 2013)

Du hast eventuell die Lüfter falsch verkabelt.
Ausgehend von deiner Problematik habe ich meinen Storm Trooper mal geöffnet und alle Kabel gecheckt, weil ich iwie keinen Unterschied merkte seit paar Monaten bei der Lüftersteuerung und nachdem ich 2 Kabel umgestöpselt habe, höre ich den Rechner überhaupt nicht mehr, davor war der Anscheinend immer auf volle Pulle, obwohl in der Lüftersteuerung auf min gestellt war XD.
Ich dachte mir noch oh man kühlt perfekt nur bissl laut das Ding, nun nach 4-5 Monaten habe ich meinen PC also wirklich zuende gebaut


----------



## FakZion (28. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub ich weiß glaub ich warum das mit dem Betriebssystem so war: Mein Kollege hat was eingestellt das die SSD sich in 2 aufteilt damit das booten schneller geht: Kann es sein dass das Bios das nicht sieht oder so und kann man das dann noch ändern?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2013)

Du musst halt schauen, dass im BIOS die Boot-Partition als erstes in der Boot-Reihenfolge eingestellt ist.


----------



## FakZion (29. Mai 2013)

Und wie maxch ich das bzw kann ich das austellen?


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2013)

Das kannst Du im BIOS unter Boot --> Boot Device Priority (oder so ähnlich) einstellen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Mai 2013)

Bei den uefi boards ist das ganz einfach.
Bei meinem asus zum beispiel muss man bloß das laufwerk vor die hdd ziehen und das wird dann auch befolgt.
Bei mir allerdinhs wurde sofort vom ODD gebootet als es gemerkt hat, dass da die windows CD drinne war und die HDD leer.


----------



## FakZion (29. Mai 2013)

Und kann ich die Pateition auch wieder entfernen, da ich jetzt gehäuse austauschen muss


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Mai 2013)

FakZion schrieb:


> Und kann ich die Pateition auch wieder entfernen, da ich jetzt gehäuse austauschen muss



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz...


----------



## FakZion (29. Mai 2013)

Die Graka ist zu groß fuer das Gehäuse und dann muss ich alles austauschen, möchte aber nicht alles neu installieren (Windows)


----------



## Chrissi (29. Mai 2013)

Solange du nicht die Baterie von Mainboard entfernst, belibt alles gespeichert.


----------



## FakZion (29. Mai 2013)

und wielange hält die Batterie bzw. kann ich das einstellen dass das Bios die Patetion erkennt


----------



## Chrissi (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn du nicht 1 Jahr ne Weltreise machst, sollte die halten. 

Das müsste eigentlich automatisch erkannt werden. Aber jeder Hersteler ist da anders. Deswegen kann ich das so genau nicht sagen. Vielleicht hat jemand mit dem selben Board wie du da schon Erahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## FakZion (29. Mai 2013)

Ja nur bei mir war das nicht so ... Oder hängt das mit den kabeln zusammen


----------

